# 23, 2 yrs no claims



## Chris K (Jun 26, 2006)

What kinda prices would I be looking at on a R32 GTR roughly?

I'm going to start getting quotes as i'm getting pretty serious about getting a GTR. 

I've had a 200sx s14a (£850 insurance, Fully Comp), JDM 300zx TT swb slicktop (£1100 insurance, Fully Comp), Renault Clio v6 (£1450 insurance, Fully Comp) before. 

Anyone else on here the same age with similar ncb and a 32gtr? If so what are you paying?

My first point of call is MCE who are my current insurers then i'll be contacting the likes of A-Plan, Keith Michaels, Adrian Flux, Firebond, Greenlight. Anymore I should consider contacting?

Over the last couple of years with insurance I kinda get the impression that the prices I get are just picked out of a hat. Some insurance companies don't want to touch me but others seem to offer very low prices for my age and the car involved, for example the imported 300zx TT listed above. 

Cheers for any advice,

Chris


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

You should be able to come in under the 2k mark but it depends on your variables.ie previous convictions, all mods declared, milliage etc. It will help you having previous experience of fastish cars before. Make sure you mention this. I reckon a quote around £1900 you'd be doing well!


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

i am only 20 i have been driving 18 months and have 1yrs ncb and i pay about £1300 that is pretty gd


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

whaaat!?!?!? thats dirt cheap mate!

Im 23, 5 yrs NCB, £1740 fully comp. I suppose the Manchester postcode doesn't help though LOL


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

by the way mine is a r33 gtr vspec wats urs m8?


thats more than i payed on my wrx 6months ago lol. dont no any 1 round my way that is around my age and drives a r33 gtr


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

33 gtr non v-spec though! what mods has yours got and who you with? i presume its fully comp?


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

its got trus down pipes, greddy boost controler , de-cat , N1 turbos like new only had 3000 miles wen i got them greddy air filters turbo timer , just got it back from the garage but goin bk in to get more done.

yer its fully comp what has yours got done?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

HKS down pipes, decat, silent hi-power cat back, forge BOV's, apexi filters, nismo quickshift, Ultralite wheels, turbo timer.

who you insured with?


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Whats the bhp ur running? i also have a cat bk system sonds lovely


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

not sure yet, probably around 300-310. Need to learn how to drive the thing to the limit before i go for more power.


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

na u dont m8 lol i have had mine on the road about 8 days and its about 400+ lol


----------



## Chris K (Jun 26, 2006)

Right, i'm waiting on MCE quote but Greenlight have just come back to me with the following.

R32 GTR

Fully Comp

Total £1172.70 inc insurance prem tax. 
£500 excess

That's doing 10k miles a year on a standard car but they are a mod friendly company and in a WV16 area. 

That's a stonking price but I can't remember whether there was an option to select import or not. Are there many non-imported R32 GTR's or are they all imports?


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

20 years old and paying £1300 on a r33 v-spec. Thats the cheapest quote ive ever seen for someone that age! You've done well.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

see_no_evo said:


> na u dont m8 lol i have had mine on the road about 8 days and its about 400+ lol


LOL, i thought that until i had it seriously sideways off a roundabout, there are lots of people that have hugely powerful cars but cannot drive them apart from in a straight line.
I read an article in the Sky-lines mag and it showed just how capable a 380+hp GTR can be in the hands of a pro driver i.e. andy middlehurst. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

All R32s are imports mate just the 33/34 that were sold over here new but there wasnt many.


----------



## james rayner (Oct 7, 2007)

my policy started out with an R32 GTST with loads of mods declared including roll cage coilovers etc etc and at 20 with 3years no claims it was 1200pound ish

it then got switched to a ford escort diesel estate :shy: and got loads of money bach, now with 3-4 months left on the policy i only have to pay 200pound to switch it from the escort to an R32 GTR  

i also got a quote for how much it will be at the end of january at renewal time, me then being 21 and with 4 years no claims on the R32 GTR and it was only 640pound :bowdown1:


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

Dont no how you think you can get it at £640 because you cant get renewal quotes that far in advance because it changes from day to day ???
:nervous:


----------



## glynmun (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris K said:


> What kinda prices would I be looking at on a R32 GTR roughly?
> 
> I'm going to start getting quotes as i'm getting pretty serious about getting a GTR.
> 
> ...



Try lanacster insurance as well....especially love "older" cars from early 90's etc and very reasonable prices...especially with reduced mileage if your going to do 5-7k miles a year. I think the url is Lancaster Insurance Services - Classic Car Quick Quote 
good luck. I'm going to end up paying similar as i have no Ncb, only been driving 3 years but am 34 yrs old......if you get a car that cost £6k and the bloody insurance company wants about £1.5k a year and will only offer you about £3-4k for your car if you kill it....nightmare!
Good luck,
Glynmun


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Im 24 with 5 years NCB, Ive got a R33 GTR with cat 1 alarm, tracker all mods have been declared and i pay £1700. And the car is parked on a military base!

How do younger drives get such cheap insurance?


----------

